
4chan discusses HN - cantbecool
https://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/48696148/itt-we-hacker-news-now
======
vezzy-fnord
We've had these types of threads posted several times before and they've
always been fun, though it seems like /g/ are really struggling for material
this time around.

That said:

> [600 points] Why only web development matters (http :// nautil.us medium
> wordpress theverge gawker .com)

~~~
cantbecool
You're not wrong, but I find it I still find it hilarious. It's a good thread
for a Friday afternoon laugh.

~~~
programmernews3
Why not just say "you're right"

------
CPLX
There is some inspired content in that link. My personal fave:

We're disrupting the 1gorillion dollar [insert industry] sign up for our beta
to check it out[0].

[0]We just need your name, address, credit card, and birth date. To verify
your a human.[1]

[1] and we store all of this in clear text files on our server.[2]

[2] which was written using [insert new hipster language] by some guy who's
been programming for 3 weeks.[3]

[3] but we promise not use your data to mine the shit out of you and sell it
to advertisers.[4]

[4] jk

~~~
angersock
Some are kinda on point:

    
    
      [1000 points] Some hot-button political issue that we know nothing about
    
      [-1 points] An O(n) time algorithm for multiplying matrices
    

And that's why I have been phasing my tech news away from HN.

It's really enjoyable watching the 4chan folks take the piss out of here--
though a lot of the posts are, I suspect, newfags (in the vernacular) posting
purposefully bigoted things in language that isn't typical to /g/.

~~~
kentt
> And that's why I have been phasing my tech news away from HN.

To where?

~~~
angersock
Lobste.rs is a good place, sometimes 4chan (though it's mostly garbage, at
least it's honest and obviously garbage), sometimes the relevant project issue
trackers and website myself, sometimes twitter.

------
threatofrain
"[145 points] Node.js + ASM.js + Angular.js + Coffee Script: how I built my
static website"

~~~
andresmanz
That one made me laugh out loud. Some of them are quite good.

------
calbear81
[213 points] Sleeping considered harmful - Why I stopped sleeping

I liked this one.

~~~
pigscantfly
For all its immaturity, 4chan can be surprisingly clever. A lot of the
commenters on that thread were complaining about having had accounts banned
here, though.

~~~
DrStalker
Posting 4chan style comments would be a quick way to get banned from... from
quite a lot of place actually.

~~~
isudmdusos
>implying 4chan users only post like that

------
sergiotapia
It's refreshing to see what people post without fear of retaliation or
identification on the web.

Gold!

"Ask HN: Why won't VCs invest in our dating app, and why is it because we're
women founders?"

"[1583] We taught 13 women from Sierra Leone node.js"

------
fao_
These are great; my favourites are:

> How I rewrote Bash in javascript.

> I decided to re-implement Javascript in Javascript. It failed. Here is my
> story.

> [450 points] Why I have private Github repos at my startup but everyone else
> should give away their software for free.

It's so true ;~;

~~~
bytesandbots
Can an interpreted language be completely written in itself?

~~~
mark_edward
yes

------
twerkmonsta
Most of these are incredibly accurate parodies of HN. As someone who reads HN
every day, these are making me cry laughing.

~~~
state
I wonder how they got to know their material so well...

~~~
M4er
I wonder too !

HN community VS 4chan community ? Really ? What if we'd stop pretending for
just 1 sec, and just admit that many, many people are just the same here and
there ? Where does this lead ? As many here pretend to play the game, and play
hardly, because they're aware of the rules, at least a small part of them,
deep in their brain, also hate it. The feeling that most of time, crazy VC and
tech race just lead nowhere is real. The worm is in the fruit already, and
really, I'm pleased to record so.

~~~
krapp
Anyone who actually believes there isn't a significant overlap between the
communities of 4chan, Reddit and Hacker News just isn't paying attention.

------
Koahku
Archive link for future readers :
[https://archive.rebeccablacktech.com/g/thread/48696148](https://archive.rebeccablacktech.com/g/thread/48696148)

------
Cyph0n
Uninformed opinion I'll try to pass off as insightful and fact-centric by
using footnotes [1][2][3].

[1] theatlantic.com [2] theverge.com [3] blog.tumblr.com

------
bichiliad
Someone mentioned that they hated the lack of humor in HN's comments section,
which I tend to agree with.

~~~
megablast
Humour is allowed here. Just not the same humour as you get on reddit, with
links to memes, or annoying puns.

~~~
d23
I've never been a part of a comments section quite as dry as this one. I feel
afraid of a shadowban if I make the slightest mistake. That sort of
environment doesn't really foster the risk-taking that humor often requires.

~~~
tripzilch
I get your fear, but it was a while back that the shadowbanning was really out
of hand, with perfectly sensible people continuing to spend time and effort
writing thoughtful comments, oblivious to the fact that only a handful of the
userbase could even see them.

For that reason I've had `showdead` on since ever. There used to be so many
normal comments grayed out because of some unrelated misstep of that user
elsewhere.

But, roughly about when we got new mods (dang and the other one), that things
started changing. Recently, I've pretty much only seen grayed out comments
that were actually inflammatory, in some sense. Not that I'd always agree with
the fact they got downvoted, but at least I could see it had to do with the
content of that particular post.

So posting a joke risks downvotes, but not shadowbans.

I do agree that HN is one of the most dry, humourless discussion boards I have
ever seen. While megablast says "humour is allowed here", while technically
true, I really have to say there is pretty much no space for humour on HN, at
all.

The only reason why there are even a few funny posts or jokes on HN at all is
because you can't put a stop to humour, it'll find a way.

------
jmottz
My fav: Why I rewrote Go in node.js in Java to play tic tac toe

------
c2the3rd
> [dead] I'm Terry Davis and I created TempleOS

How many people know who Terry Davis is?

~~~
makeset
Everyone with showdead=yes.

------
anon_adderlan
I started frequenting HN because I kept encountering these kinds of problems
everywhere else. Certain subjects just have more gravity as it were, and when
present will inevitably take up all the oxygen in a room. The only way I know
to manage it is to isolate it in sub-fora, and be very strict about
containment.

An important difference between HN and other fourms I frequent(ed) however is
that instead of taking offense and going on the defensive when 'attacked' by
4chan, they recognize the joke and find it funny. That alone puts HN
lightyears ahead of those other organizations.

And regardless of why, it's exactly this kind of self-awareness and identity
that enables people to discuss ideas without feeling threatened by them,
something which has held back both social and scientific progress in the past.

~~~
chetanahuja
_" An important difference between HN and other fourms I frequent(ed) however
is that instead of taking offense and going on the defensive when 'attacked'
by 4chan, they recognize the joke and find it funny. That alone puts HN
lightyears ahead of those other organizations."_

This. This comment could just as easily have been on that 4chan thread as a
great example of HN think to be laughed at.

------
underwater
So I'm out of the loop. Are complaints about social justice warriors just a
modern twist on "I'm not racist, but..."?

~~~
JesperRavn
Not sure what you mean by that. If you are asking if they are a joke, a parody
on real racists/sexists would say, then no. The complaints are serious. If you
mean that people who complain about social justice warriors are really
racists/sexists, well that's hard to answer, because it depends on one's
definition of social justice warrior and one's definition of racism and
sexism.

~~~
c2the3rd
I think that people are now using overt racism and sexism as protest against
Social Justice. Since a Social Justice Warrior will define anyone who doesn't
agree with them as a racist or sexist anyway, people make it as obvious as
possible because there is no escape. The only thing left is to piss them off.

~~~
underwater
The inverse happens too. Racists and sexists define everyone who they don't
agree with as Social Justice Warriors. Of course, neither end of the spectrum
think that the corresponding label applies to them.

------
djent
Even after many HNers read this thread and appreciate the points being made,
I'm sure we'll still see the same "Site I made in unique2me.js" garbage
headlines in the top feed. Hopefully what we all take away from this is that
we need to better spot patterns of articles/blogspam and self-moderate those
submissions.

------
ryan-c
> [999 points] Why we raised $6 billion in a series J and deferred IPO

I wouldn't be surprised to see this in a few years.

------
jeffbush
"Edit: why all these downvotes?"

------
marcus_holmes
SJW represent :)

I know people that don't read HN because it's too virulently sexist, so having
4chan see it as too SJW is interesting.

Will we end up with two "social justice" realities, like we have with
vaccination, creationism/evolution and climate change, where it's entirely
possible to spend your entire browsing time on sites that agree with your
opinions on everything?

~~~
programmernews3
So HN "is" "virulently sexist" and 4chan merely "sees it" as "too SJW". Sigh

~~~
marcus_holmes
yeah, you're right, I let my prejudices show a bit there.

------
eranation
I liked this one

> Anonymous 06/26/15(Fri)17:51:52 No.48697104 [600 points] [meta] 4chan
> technology board satires hacker news, hilarious.

~~~
johnsberd
That was the original title of this thread but someone changed it.

~~~
k3n
I believe there are simply 2 submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9787986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9787986)

------
rakoo
> Shitty layout from 2003

I actually like this layout. It's fast and easy to read, renders ok on mobile
and is lightweight. I'm grateful that the maintainers didn't switch to an
over-the-top look-at-my-framework.js thing just to make it look modern at the
detriment of usability.

------
LGBT_2000
Just going to point out that that link contains hate speech directed at women,
people of color and the LGBTQ community. I know YCombinator's been talking up
diversity as of late, so maybe a good idea to not be linking to hate?

------
task_queue
This community is a joke on every site that isn't HN. And yet, I post.

~~~
Andrenid
Most communities are a joke to other communities. Whether it's online
communities, religions, races, countries, hobbies, whatever.

~~~
task_queue
I agree, but in this case I don't think you understand the severity.

------
yellowapple
The best humor is that which is based upon reality.

And goddamn is this hilarious.

------
estrabd
Nailed it.

------
ryandvm
I'll be honest - the "Ask PG" comment was kinda spot-on.

~~~
FlaceBook
Could also be replaced with "Ask <anyone mildly successful in the industry>"
and applied to real life events populated by the same crowd.

------
logicrime
I've been reading HN for 4+ years now, and I think that practically every post
in that thread is spot-on. HN has turned into the very thing that I thought
the guidelines were designed to prevent. The internet doesn't need another
reddit, it's bad enough as it is.

HN has become host to feminist shilling and corporate endorsements, on top of
the already flawed content model that encourages disengagement to the point
where people are just reposting headlines and treating HN as a comments
section for the article itself.

Either way, there's something to be said for constructive criticism like this,
and HN can potentially learn from this.

It won't. But it could.

~~~
vacri
> _HN can potentially learn from this._

Learn what? The whole thread is basically a fond pop at HN, with the usual
4chan dribble thrown in (like the faggot/nigger shock commentary).

I'm not sure how the vein of commentary about the headlines being
business/startup oriented is a negative criticism, since that's the point of
HN - and if anything, the business side of the forum has been dying off for
quite a while.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Learn not to take yourself too seriously, which plenty of folks around here
do.

~~~
FlaceBook
Don't disrupt my ego, bro.

------
atorralb
my fav: J(ew) Combinator

~~~
antim
mine also

------
confiscate
haha 4chan has real hackers man

------
boomskats
Well this is bit meta...

